# Grrr... More show questions.



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

How do I know if the class that I'm entered in is a pattern or a rail class? I've never even heard of a pattern class for anything on the flat, let alone a walk-trot class, but apparently they exist.

This is the class that I'm entered in: "Walk Trot - 19 & Over"

There's no other information except for this: "WALK TROT: Exhibitors showing in walk trot may not show in any other riding class."

I can't find anything on the website that says which one it is. Is it safe to assume that it's either one or the other? If so, which one?

The rules just say to follow the AQHA standard, which doesn't clarify it either. 

Also, I'm assuming that this is an english class, but it's possible that it's not. It's either the last english class or the first western class. I need to find out if there's somebody I can contact or something because I have a million and a half questions.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

The class you entered is a rail class. A pattern class would be under horsemanship like western horsemanship etc.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

At the local shows around here patterns are run for when western and english show together and the english riders jump. that sounds confusing.
example: Pairs - U/S (under saddle). It's a rail class and the western & english riders are in at the same time.
Then their is another pairs class and it O/F (over fences) for enlish riders and Pattern for the western riders.

If you were in a pattern class it would say..


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok, thanks. I was worried about that, because I've never heard of a pattern class before, but everyone from work thought that's what I was going to be doing. I guess that's because they all ride western.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

If that class has a pattern it should say. If it doesn't it would be safe to assume it doesn't have a pattern.



> A pattern class would be under horsemanship like western horsemanship etc.


Actually a show I'm looking into attending has patterns for some w/t classes. I think it depends on the organization doing the show


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

It is a rail class. If it was a pattern class it would be either western horsemanship or english equitation.


----------

